# What are your favorite composer portaits?



## Brahmsianhorn

Ones that come to mind:

Beethoven









Brahms









Mussorgsky


----------



## Omicron9

I've always like this photo of Anton Webern.


----------



## Eschbeg

I defy anyone to top this one.


----------



## Tallisman

Ilya Repin's great portrait of Glinka writing Ruslan and Lyudmila


----------



## Art Rock

Painting of Gabriel Fauré by John Singer Sargent.


----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Verdi.


----------



## Eschbeg

Hindemith and Milhaud


----------



## brianvds

Eschbeg said:


> I defy anyone to top this one.
> 
> View attachment 96451


Your wish is my command:












Ah, wait, here he looks super cool and dignified:










There are lots of portraits of Shostakovich, of which I particularly like this glimpse into his childhood:









_Boris Kustodiev - Portrait of Dmitri Shostakovich aged 12_

The one of Beethoven in the OP is also one of my favourites.


----------



## Eschbeg

Awesome Stravinsky photos could be the topic of its own thread.


----------



## Art Rock

Arnold Newman's photograph of Stravinsky.


----------



## brianvds

And then there is Picasso's drawing:


----------



## Pugg

Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## norman bates

I'm not sure if technically this could be considered a portrait but certainly I think this painting of Schubert made by Klimt is great.


----------



## Pugg

*Gaetano Donizetti. *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Repin's portrait of Mussorgsky saddens me - it's very powerful but it caught the composer in the final throes of alcoholism and he actually died within days of sitting for it. So much sadness in those eyes...

Offenbach is probably my favourite composer when sitting for a photograph - he usually seems to be smiling which wasn't exactly common during the 19th century.


----------



## shangoyal

*François Couperin*


----------



## Minor Sixthist

Chopin by Delacroix. I want this portrait in my home.


----------



## Orfeo

I always love this one (Prokofiev with Myaskovsky, two contrasting personalities yet dear friends since their days at the St. Petersburg Conservatory)









This one is pretty cool also (Lyadov, Glazunov, Rimsky-Korsakov: Glazunov, pretty tall man at 6'3", again showing off how majestic yet imposing he could be, yet with a personality that was gentle and selfless)









And I always adore this one (Bruckner standing with such dignity (tired, strained, perhaps, but dignified nonetheless), a metal on his lapel, white gloves in his right hand, and what appears to be a manuscript in his left)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's a nice one: Rachmaninoff smiling, possibly even having a laugh.









Image sourced from http://marketsquareconcerts.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/canellakis-brown-adventure-continues.html


----------



## Strange Magic

Portrait of Béla Bartók by caricaturist/cartoonist Robert Osborn. I think he captured the "spiky" quality of Bartók's musical persona.


----------



## hpowders

Not a composer portrait, but I present this as credible evidence as to what caused W.A. Mozart to die so young(Constanze Mozart).


----------



## Orfeo

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Ones that come to mind:
> 
> Beethoven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky


This one is quite damning.


----------



## 20centrfuge

My favorite one of Prokofiev


----------



## Pugg

Mr Rossini, living good and eating well.


----------



## brianvds

Pat Fairlea said:


> Here's a nice one: Rachmaninoff smiling, possibly even having a laugh.
> 
> View attachment 96479
> 
> 
> Image sourced from http://marketsquareconcerts.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/canellakis-brown-adventure-continues.html


Must be fake!


----------



## ST4

I love these three Xenakis ones:




























Which all reflect his personality very well :tiphat:


----------



## ST4

Eschbeg said:


> Awesome Stravinsky photos could be the topic of its own thread.
> 
> View attachment 96454


Stravinsky really had quite a swagger!


----------



## ST4

Feldman:










Kagel being goofy:


----------



## Larkenfield

There's something about this wonderful Klimt painting that captures the soul of Schubert more than any other I've ever seen. Perhaps because he's performing. This was a wonderful thread idea.


----------



## Pugg

​
A very young Mozart.


----------



## Eschbeg

Some self-portraits by Schoenberg. I like to refer to the series overall as "Descent into Madness."


----------



## Janspe

I've always been very fond of this portrait of Schumann by Josef Kriehuber:









There's also this fantastic photograph of Chopin by Louis-Auguste Bisson:


----------



## brianvds

Prokofiev, by Matisse:


----------



## jim prideaux

I know contributors have mentioned Klimt's painting of Schubert but it is a real favourite of mine-I actually got a copy and have it framed and on the wall....

there is a photograph of Shostakovich on a train that adorns the cover of a recording of his 4th by (I think) Myng Whun chung that strikes me as really enigmatic....and for nostalgic reasons I would pick out the painting of Bruckner that features on the vinyl box I had years ago-Bohm/VPO performing the 7th and 8th Symphonies.

A lot of photographs of Martinu present a genial and warm individual (even though he had been unable to return home since 1938)

sorry-do not know how to post images-the Klimt has already appeared!


----------



## jdec




----------



## Razumovskymas

Carl Maria von Weber

Interesting life, lot's of charisma. Although not really part of the nobility (his father falsely named himself "von"), he always seemed to make a noble appearance on his portraits.


----------



## brianvds

And then there is this one...


----------



## Sol Invictus

Eschbeg said:


> Some self-portraits by Schoenberg. I like to refer to the series overall as "Descent into Madness."
> 
> View attachment 96509
> 
> 
> View attachment 96510
> 
> 
> View attachment 96511
> 
> 
> View attachment 96513


 This is your brain on dodecaphony.


----------



## Pugg

Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Pugg

Giacomo Puccini.


----------



## raybenz

I like one of Alberto Ginastera and his cat, who seems to disagree with what he's writing on the page/plunking on the piano.


----------



## Pugg

Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## DeepR

An atypical picture and one of the few pictures of Scriabin in which he doesn't look all pensive and far away. He's actually smiling here.


----------



## David Phillips

DeepR said:


> An atypical picture and one of the few pictures of Scriabin in which he doesn't look all pensive and far away. He's actually smiling here.


That's a big pizza Madame Scriabin is holding.


----------



## Pugg

Richard Strauss .


----------



## Pugg

No Mahler, ridiculous.


----------



## Strange Magic

Robert Osborn's portrait of Villa-Lobos:


----------



## Pugg

Johan Strauss .


----------



## Crystal

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart






Franz Liszt


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> Richard Strauss .


In that pic of Strauss, he looks as if he has just won a major poker tournament and is about to seduce a minor member of royalty.


----------



## Pugg

Pjotr Iljitsj Tsjaikovski


----------



## Strange Magic

Robert Osborn's Sibelius: a huge plumed bell.... (Click to enlarge)


----------



## brianvds

A rather nice one of Rachmaninov by one Becky Kim that I just found on the web:










And a quick an slightly caricaturish sketch of Mr. Gloom, cobbled together from several different reference photos, by yours truly:










EDIT: Oh, and a fairly well known one by Konstantin Somov:


----------



## fluteman

Minor Sixthist said:


> View attachment 96475
> 
> 
> Chopin by Delacroix. I want this portrait in my home.


I've always known that one from record covers but was happy to chance upon it while wandering through the Louvre.


----------



## Razumovskymas

This recent portrait of Robert Schumann is not bad either:


----------



## Xaltotun

This thread is _this_ long and no one has mentioned the smug, red-cheeked Haydn with the cigar?!?


----------



## brianvds

Razumovskymas said:


> This recent portrait of Robert Schumann is not bad either:


I once saw this photo captioned "Justin Bieber - the later years."


----------



## Crystal

Niccolo Paganini


----------



## Crystal

Hector Berlioz


----------



## Pugg

Haydn, with book, no cigar.


----------



## Balthazar

Rodin's bust of Mahler:










I saw this last month in a traveling exhibition of the Cantor collection in Flint. A cast is also in the collection of the Met in NYC.

The studies are great too:


----------



## Pugg

Jules Massenet.


----------



## Xaltotun

Pugg said:


> Haydn, with book, no cigar.


But doesn't Haydn seem to you more like a person who would like cigars than a person who would like books?


----------



## Razumovskymas

Xaltotun said:


> But doesn't Haydn seem to you more like a person who would like cigars than a person who would like books?


A cigar would do good to his rather dull charisma!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I really love this painting for two reasons: because of the people depicted and because of the place.









The Meister playing for his king at Castle Hohenschwangau. One can just about imagine the music floating far out into the Bavarian night, over the lake down below, over the Alpine peaks and to the stars.


----------



## Xaltotun

Oh my God, now I get it. Pugg, when you posted the picture, I thought, "Oh, there's another version of the famous portrait, with a book instead of the cigar, and Pugg prefers that picture for some reason. Maybe he's big on health issues or something.". Then I felt uneasy and went to look at the famous picture again in the net, my books and record covers - and then I realized: it was always a book! For years, I have thought it was a cigar, and you meant to correct this! I'm a bit shocked right now. I've thought that Haydn was a cigar smoker because of that (imagined) portrait and connected that to his love of life, earthy attitude etc. And I don't really picture him as an avid reader...

Shocked!!!


----------



## Xaltotun

Oh my God, now I get it. Pugg, when you posted the picture, I thought, "Oh, there's another version of the famous portrait, with a book instead of the cigar, and Pugg prefers that picture for some reason. Maybe he's big on health issues or something.". Then I felt uneasy and went to look at the famous picture again in the net, my books and record covers - and then I realized: it was always a book! For years, I have thought it was a cigar, and you meant to correct this! I'm a bit shocked right now. I've thought that Haydn was a cigar smoker because of that (imagined) portrait and connected that to his love of life, earthy attitude etc. And I don't really picture him as an avid reader...

Shocked!!!


----------



## Botschaft




----------



## Pugg

Xaltotun said:


> Oh my God, now I get it. Pugg, when you posted the picture, I thought, "Oh, there's another version of the famous portrait, with a book instead of the cigar, and Pugg prefers that picture for some reason. Maybe he's big on health issues or something.". Then I felt uneasy and went to look at the famous picture again in the net, my books and record covers - and then I realized: it was always a book! For years, I have thought it was a cigar, and you meant to correct this! I'm a bit shocked right now. I've thought that Haydn was a cigar smoker because of that (imagined) portrait and connected that to his love of life, earthy attitude etc. And I don't really picture him as an avid reader...
> 
> Shocked!!!


I swear on my grandparents lives that I knew this was coming. ( The mistake you made)
I don't like smoking but by all means if you do, who am I to judge, as along as it's not in my home.


----------



## Pugg

Mr Handel, just back from the barber, hairdresser would be a better word. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Robert Schumann.


----------



## Guest

I love this portrait of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Pugg

A very young Schubert.


----------



## Pugg

Antonín Dvořák


----------



## fluteman

John Cage


----------



## Pugg

Mr Sibelius, doing well it seems at that time.


----------



## Pugg

Charles Gounod.


----------



## classical yorkist

It may have already been posted but this portrait of Satie encompasses everything


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

I have this as a sepia postcard, c. the 1860s or 1870s.


----------



## Tallisman

Pretty awful, garish portrait of Weber. But interesting nonetheless.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite musical portrait of a composer:


----------



## Eschbeg

A young, dashing Stockhausen. (I hate to gush but I really do think Stockhausen was a good-looking guy!)


----------



## Pugg

A very young Camille Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Pugg

A very distinguished : Samuel barber


----------



## Pugg

Mr Carl Orff.


----------



## Sloe

Xaltotun said:


> Oh my God, now I get it. Pugg, when you posted the picture, I thought, "Oh, there's another version of the famous portrait, with a book instead of the cigar, and Pugg prefers that picture for some reason. Maybe he's big on health issues or something.". Then I felt uneasy and went to look at the famous picture again in the net, my books and record covers - and then I realized: it was always a book! For years, I have thought it was a cigar, and you meant to correct this! I'm a bit shocked right now. I've thought that Haydn was a cigar smoker because of that (imagined) portrait and connected that to his love of life, earthy attitude etc. And I don't really picture him as an avid reader...
> 
> Shocked!!!


Cigars were really not that common in the 18th century it was mostly pipes and nasal snuff. Cigars gained poularity in the 19th century the heydays of cigars were in the early 20th century. There were also no matches back then so you could only smoke if you were close to a fire place.


----------



## Pugg

Otto Nicolai.


----------



## Razumovskymas

Xaltotun said:


> Oh my God, now I get it. Pugg, when you posted the picture, I thought, "Oh, there's another version of the famous portrait, with a book instead of the cigar, and Pugg prefers that picture for some reason. Maybe he's big on health issues or something.". Then I felt uneasy and went to look at the famous picture again in the net, my books and record covers - and then I realized: it was always a book! For years, I have thought it was a cigar, and you meant to correct this! I'm a bit shocked right now. I've thought that Haydn was a cigar smoker because of that (imagined) portrait and connected that to his love of life, earthy attitude etc. And I don't really picture him as an avid reader...
> 
> Shocked!!!


It's not a book! It's the local tobacco-shop's catalogue of their selection of finest cuban cigars!


----------



## Atrahasis

Edward Steichen: *Richard Strauss*, 1905


----------



## Atrahasis

Other I like:

Sibelius









Shostakovich









Bruckner


----------



## beetzart

These photos of a young and humourous Carl Nielsen always make me smile!


----------



## Botschaft

too large


----------



## Atrahasis

beetzart said:


> These photos of a young and humourous Carl Nielsen always make me smile!
> View attachment 96765
> 
> View attachment 96766
> 
> View attachment 96767
> 
> View attachment 96768
> 
> View attachment 96769


EPIC PHOTOS :lol:
Nielsen is great.


----------



## Fonteles

RACHMANINOV BY BORIS GRIGORIEV

In 1930, two of the leading lights of Russian art, both exiles from their homeland, met in New York. One was a composer forced into life as a concert performer to sustain his family; the other was a painter famous for depicting the poverty of the Russian peasantry, only to succumb to poverty himself after the 1917 Russian Revolution left him penniless. The resulting portrait captures the melancholy of a whole generation of dispatriated Russian emigrés. Is Rachmaninov looking down at the piano keys? Or are his eyes downcast in melancholy, as he dreams of a country that no longer exists. Neither men would return to Russia.

Click in the painting to zoom in the image.


----------



## Pugg

Bedřich Smetana


----------



## Pugg

Nice portrait of : Benjamin Britten


----------



## Botschaft

Pugg said:


> Nice portrait of : Benjamin Britten


About as nice as it gets, at any rate.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Atrahasis said:


> Edward Steichen: *Richard Strauss*, 1905


Strauss - as Murnau saw him!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

beetzart said:


> These photos of a young and humourous Carl Nielsen always make me smile!
> View attachment 96765
> 
> View attachment 96766
> 
> View attachment 96767
> 
> View attachment 96768
> 
> View attachment 96769


Understudying Charles Laughton as Quasimodo.


----------



## Pugg

Improbus said:


> About as nice as it gets, at any rate.


Looking forward to your contribution.


----------



## Botschaft

Pugg said:


> Looking forward to your contribution.


But he was quite handsome for an Englishman, that I will give him.


----------



## Eschbeg

Takemitsu and Xennakis, demonstrating varying degrees of proficiency with chopsticks:









Frank Zappa and Pierre Boulez:


----------



## Pugg

Max Bruch.


----------



## Pugg

Johann Nepomuk Hummel


----------



## Pugg

Claude Debussy .


----------



## Portamento

*Alfred Schnittke*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's Peter Maxwell Davies taking his dog, Judy, for a walk on the beach.









Picture from: https://www.welt.de/kultur/musik/article153291670/Der-einstige-Hofkomponist-der-Queen-ist-tot.html


----------



## Pat Fairlea

And here's Malcolm Arnold at the keyboard, *** in mouth, with Julian Bream.









Source: http://malcolmarnold.co.uk/news_archive.html


----------



## MusicSybarite

Shostakovich with no glasses


----------



## Orfeo

Edouard Lalo










Lydia Auster (Estonian composer)










Florence Beatrice Price


----------



## Pugg

Alexander Zemlinsky


----------



## regenmusic

Kassia









Léonin


----------



## brianvds

MusicSybarite said:


> Shostakovich with no glasses
> 
> View attachment 96914


"What do you mean 'watch the birdie'? Without my glasses I couldn't watch a frickin' elephant."


----------



## Pugg

Francesco Cilea.


----------



## Pugg

Saverio Mercadante


----------



## classixfan

Had to register just to see the pictures as I am fascinated by composers. Thank you for this thread and hello to everyone.


----------



## Botschaft

classixfan said:


> Had to register just to see the pictures as I am fascinated by composers. Thank you for this thread and hello to everyone.


Welcome! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Pugg

classixfan said:


> Had to register just to see the pictures as I am fascinated by composers. Thank you for this thread and hello to everyone.


Hello classixfan, welcome to Talk Classical, any favourite composer missing?


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Are Carl Nielsen and Jeremy Renner the same person?


----------



## jdec

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Are Carl Nielsen and Jeremy Renner the same person?


Yes, if you don't focus on the otoplasty.


----------



## Pugg

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Are Carl Nielsen and Jeremy Renner the same person?


There's indeed some resemblance.


----------



## Pugg

Aleksandr Skrjabin.


----------



## classixfan

Pugg said:


> Hello classixfan, welcome to Talk Classical, any favourite composer missing?


Thank you Improbus and Pugg

From the top composers I am only missing the mighty moustache of Elgar


----------



## Pugg

classixfan said:


> Thank you Improbus and Pugg
> 
> From the top composers I am only missing the mighty moustache of Elgar








Here you are, if you not like it you can post one yourself in later time.


----------



## Pugg

Ferdinando Paër


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> Here you are, if you not like it you can post one yourself in later time.


I reckon that's Elgar doing his best to look like the person he thought the public thought he ought to be. Will the real Teddy Elgar please come forward?


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> I reckon that's Elgar doing his best to look like the person he thought the public thought he ought to be. Will the real Teddy Elgar please come forward?


You can always post one yourself.


----------



## S P Summers

*Moritz Moszkowski:*









*Camille Saint-Saëns:*
















*Henryk Melcer-Szczawiński*









*Nikolai Medtner*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> You can always post one yourself.


Fair point, Pugg. challenge accepted.









Image source: http://composersdoingnormalshit.com/page/14

My comment arose from the feeling I have long had regarding Elgar's music, that much of what he wrote was what he thought was expected of him. Just once in a while, he wrote what he meant and produced some remarkable pieces such as the Cello Concerto. He was a deeply insecure man, very aware of his relatively 'ordinary' background and therefore very sensitive to the image that the public and his fellow musicians had of him. One of Vaughan William's many letters to Gustav Holst records VW's first meeting with Elgar. VW says that Elgar seemed to be over-anxious that they should be friends: "He wanted me to call him 'Teddy'. I declined". I suppose today we would see his behaviour as a textbook case of Imposter Syndrome.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

And from the same useful website, here is a delightful pic of Francis Poulenc, cheffing it. With a *** in his hand. Closely supervised by his dog.


----------



## Pugg

_Almost_ Rembrandt like painting.

Claudio Monteverdi


----------



## Pugg

Umberto Giordano.


----------



## Orfeo

Sir Charles Villiers Stanford










Sir Charles Hubert Hastings Parry










Sir Arnold Edward Trevor Bax (an excellent score reader & a hell of a composer no doubt)










Coleridge Taylor


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Pugg said:


> _Almost_ Rembrandt like painting.
> 
> Claudio Monteverdi


Another doppelganger: John Carradine :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Another doppelganger: John Carradine :lol:


Close very close.....:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Amilcare Ponchielli


----------



## Pugg

Jakob Offenbach.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Three great composers (Alwyn, Bax and Rubbra) along with Barbirolli (I don't know who the another guy is).


----------



## MusicSybarite

Here we have some Nordic composers. I can recognize Sibelius, Melartin, Stenhammar, Nielsen and Halvorsen.


----------



## Pugg

MusicSybarite said:


> Here we have some Nordic composers. I can recognize Sibelius, Melartin, Stenhammar, Nielsen and Halvorsen.


Did they had regular meetings? 
Looks very nice by the way.


----------



## KenOC

Liszt, without the warts for a change. My Photoshop attack.


----------



## Pugg

John Field.


----------



## KenOC

Hope this wasn't posted before. Dmitri with pig.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Pugg said:


> Did they had regular meetings?
> Looks very nice by the way.


I'm not sure. I suppose their meetings weren't frequent, and yes, they look so elegant.


----------



## Larkenfield

The hedgehog in the picture previously posted. Brahms used to be a fixture at the Red Hedgehog Tavern, and both the animal and composer were known for their rather prickly natures.


----------



## KenOC

My favorite Beethoven portrait.


----------



## Pugg

Adolphe Adam.


----------



## Pugg

Anton Bruckner


----------



## Anankasmo

So adorable actually  He may have been not the nicest composer around but surely one of the fluffiest


----------



## Pugg

Giacomo Meyerbeer


----------



## Pugg

Henry Purcell


----------



## Pugg

Giovanni Simone Mayr


----------



## Pugg

Stamitz.


----------



## Pugg

Amilcare Ponchielli


----------



## Pugg

Nikolaj Medtner


----------



## classical yorkist

Two more of my absolute faves, Alkan and Richard Strauss.


----------



## calvinpv

Mauricio Kagel:









I guess the paparazzi caught him in his nighttime activities. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

George Enescu.


----------



## Heliogabo

Carlos Chavez and Stravinsky


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 97465
> 
> 
> Carlos Chavez and Stravinsky


"That Prokofiev, he sleeps with the fishes, OK? See to it!"


----------



## Pugg

The young: Gabriel Fauré


----------



## Pat Fairlea

This one's quite fun:









Les Six plus Cocteau. L to R Poulenc, Taillefaire, Durey, Cocteau, Milhaud, Honegger. Auric is 'present' as the sketch on the wall behind them.

And a reminder, if I may, of the elegant and lovely Germaine Taillefaire in her prime:


----------



## Pugg

Luigi Cherubini


----------



## Pugg

Mr. Grieg.


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> View attachment 97465
> 
> 
> Carlos Chavez and Stravinsky


Looks like two mods discussing the TC weekly banishments.


----------



## Pugg

George Gershwin


----------



## joachim

A photograph of chopin (daguerreotype of 1847) discovered in 2016. It is less beautiful than that, famous, of 1849, but interesting nevertheless.


----------



## joachim

Curiously, there is no portrait of Franz Xaver Sussmayr. The only one that existed from him was destroyed in a fire.

Is it really he who would be represented with Mozart, on his deathbed, who dictates the Requiem to him?









It is in fact a lithograph dated 1857, carried out by Friedrich Leybold, according to a description of Franz Schramms. So there is little chance that the portrait is indeed that of Sussmayr ...


----------



## Pugg

Saverio Mercadante


----------



## Pat Fairlea

hpowders said:


> Looks like two mods discussing the TC weekly banishments.


"Hpowders, I tell you, he disrespects me. Send him a message, and I don't mean a greetings card"


----------



## hpowders

The composer of my favorite piano sonata, the Charles Ives Concord Sonata.


----------



## Pugg

Henri Vieuxtemps.


----------



## Pugg

Isaac Albéniz


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Here's Igor Stravinsky as imagined by the great Gerard Hoffnung


----------



## Marinera

It is strange when you think Albeniz was this age, only 12 when he ran away to Latin America, without money this far away and so young.

However, I really like this short autobiographical essay he wrote. Enlightening as well as entertaining, where you also get a feel of his own personality. Well, it's just plain interesting.


----------



## Pugg

Riccardo Zandonai


----------



## brianvds

Youthful composers:










Henri Vieuxtemps, a bloke with an unpronounceable name painted by Barthélemy Vieillevoye, another bloke with an unpronounceable name.

And:










Beethoven, by an anonymous artist who no doubt couldn't have had a clue at the time that his sitter would become a major figure in cultural history.


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Holst
( his birthday today)


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Happy Birthday, Gustav! Here are Mr and Mrs Holst being cheerful in the garden.


----------



## Pugg

​
Antonio Salieri


----------



## Pugg

Giovanni Battista Pergolesi


----------



## ArtMusic

Life size, 94 × 57.5 inches, first composer in the history of western classical music to have a patron commissioning a portrait, in that scale and ever since, as none were done since for the major composers anywhere else.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Dmitri Shostakovitch.


----------



## Pugg

​
Clara Schumann


----------



## Botschaft

Possibly the most gorgeous portrait of a composer, down to the smallest detail:


----------



## Bellinilover

Vincenzo Bellini:


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> Vincenzo Bellini:
> 
> View attachment 97853


If only he lived longer, can you imagine, much more operas .


----------



## Pugg

Fernando Sor.


----------



## Pugg

Camille Saint-Saëns on his birthday.


----------



## hpowders

Late Beethoven. My favorite portrait of him. Nothing prettified about it and because of that, probably a close representation.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got my first, very own cassette in 1980 and I picked Mozart Symphony no. 29 (and one on the B-side). I'm pretty sure this portrait was on the cover, and I tried to draw it myself. If someone can help me identifying the recording, I'll be very happy. Think it was a Deutsche Grammophon recording, probably from the 70's.


----------



## laurie

( :lol: _ I couldn't help myself ... sorry Bettina!)_


----------



## Botschaft

laurie said:


> View attachment 98108
> 
> 
> ( :lol: _ I couldn't help myself ... sorry Bettina!)_


Once a dog, now a cat.


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann and Clara Wieck captured as young lovers. 
She, around 16; he nine years her senior.

Schumann's greatest piano compositions such as Kreisleriana and Fantasie in C were composed when Clara hit him with the thunderbolt of feverish love.


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson


----------



## Pugg

For Mr Verdi birthday, one if not the greatest opera writer of all time.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Pugg said:


> For Mr Verdi birthday, one if not the greatest opera writer of all time.


I'm not a big fan of Signor Verdi's work, but that is a superb portrait.


----------



## Simon Moon

Pretty good one of Samuel Barber on a US postage stamp.


----------



## Simon Moon

Anton Webern.


----------



## brianvds

Clint Eastwood. Yes, I realize he is not primarily known as composer, but it's a cool portrait, not?


----------



## KenOC

Clint Eastwood wrote the scores for seven movies, starting with _Mystic River _in 2001.


----------



## Botschaft

A rare portrait of Johannes Brahms:


----------



## flamencosketches

Pat Fairlea said:


> In that pic of Strauss, he looks as if he has just won a major poker tournament and is about to seduce a minor member of royalty.


The pic is gone, I want to know what this was referring to :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

I just found this, but it's badass...:










Johann Strauss II & Johannes Brahms


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## aioriacont

Llamadeus Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

aioriacont said:


> View attachment 140320
> 
> 
> Llamadeus Mozart


You are so funny.......


----------



## Ethereality

Don't flip out or tell mom or anything, but I like this selfie of Beethoven cause it shows off his slimming figure.










Badass Mozart knows what I'm talking about.












aioriacont said:


> View attachment 140320
> 
> 
> Llamadeus Mozart


A very underrated cousin of Mozart.


----------



## Ethereality




----------



## consuono

Mahler...







...and Brahms


----------



## Caroline

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Ones that come to mind:
> 
> Beethoven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mussorgsky


Why do you like the Stieler portrait? While it is one of the most well known of Beethoven - it is not regarded as a good likeness.


----------



## Chilham

KenOC said:


> Clint Eastwood wrote the scores for seven movies, starting with _Mystic River _in 2001.


I didn't known that. Guy has some talent.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Waldesnacht said:


> A rare portrait of Johannes Brahms:


Batrahms ..............


----------



## Merl

I love this pic of old misery guts, Hector B. He looks a out as much fun as a night out in Oldham.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> I love this pic of old misery guts, Hector B. He looks a out as much fun as a night out in Oldham.
> 
> View attachment 140678


Can you have a night out in Oldham at present?


----------



## Fredrikalansson

Atrahasis said:


> EPIC PHOTOS :lol:
> Nielsen is great.


The original Unicorn LPs of the complete Nielsen symphonies with Ole Schmidt and LSO had photos of Nielsen in the center of each LP taken at the age he wrote each symphony. I always thought it was a shame that wasn't reproduced on the CD reissues.


----------



## Guest002

Any composer that likes cats is a great composer. But this one especially.


----------



## Guest002

And any composer that likes a nice cup of tea is also a great composer. This one assuredly!


----------



## mikeh375

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 140804
> 
> 
> Any composer that likes cats is a great composer. But this one especially.


I've got a cat....yaaay.


----------



## Chilham




----------



## Alfacharger

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> View attachment 140804
> 
> 
> Any composer that likes cats is a great composer. But this one especially.


Bernard Herrmann emulated this photo with his dog Twi.


----------



## Botschaft

Johann Sebastian Bach










Ludwig van Beethoven










Johannes Brahms










https://hadikarimi.com/


----------



## Portamento

Erik Satie, aged about 2 years old and looking damn adorable.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------



## hammeredklavier

Portamento said:


> View attachment 155642
> 
> Erik Satie, aged about 2 years old and looking damn adorable.


Looks like a gal


----------



## ThankYouKiwi

Prokofiev painted by his son Oleg


----------



## mark07

These are nice portraits. Beethoven portrait is also nice.


----------



## mark07

hammeredklavier said:


> Looks like a gal


Yes, Looks smart and pretty!


----------



## mark07

ThankYouKiwi said:


> View attachment 155647
> 
> 
> Prokofiev painted by his son Oleg


This is beautiful painting.


----------

